# Golden Retriever vs. Labrador Retriever?



## mneek (May 27, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm new to this forum so this is my first post! 

Small introduction:
I'm Monique from Queensland, Australia. Turning 21 this year and graduating university in a month. After years and years of begging, I'm finally allowed to own a dog now that I'll have more time on my hands!

I've always had my heart set on getting a golden retriever, but also considering a labrador for a few reasons, mainly due to their shorter coat. I've heard both breeds shed the same amount, however the labrador's short and dense hairs get stuck in furniture more? Correct me if I'm wrong.

I've done a bit of research on differences between their personality traits. Judging by others' personal experiences, many people say labradors are more loyal that goldens, whereas goldens are more aloof and tend to love everyone equally. One person said goldens will love you, but labradors are like brothers/sisters. From your experience, how would you rate your golden's loyalty? 

Of course, I need the breed that can better suit my lifestyle. 
- I live at home with parents who are in their 60s
- Our house is decently sized
- Once I start a full-time job, I may be at work 3-5 days a week, but will have time to train and exercise my dog
- My parents have an English language barrier, which makes me the primary trainer and caretaker of the dog 
- Because my parents are quite old, I would prefer a dog who's energetic, yet calm and has a gentle temperament 

I know that a golden would be suitable for my household because of their calmer nature, but the factor of loyalty is so important to me. I have always wanted a "clingy" dog who follows me around everywhere. 

What do you guys think? Every response would be much appreciated! 

I will also post another thread with pictures of my backyard, so you guys can help me determine whether the space is adequate for a big dog like the golden retriever. 

Thank you!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have never owned a labrador, although I have known several. We have owned 3 Golden Retrievers. All three have been very loyal and affectionate. Our current dog, Max, is very friendly to everyone he meets, but is extremely attached to my wife and I. 

BTW, we are "quite old" and in our 60s and have no problem handling Max, who is both very energetic and quite calm, as well as over 100 pounds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I've heard both breeds shed the same amount, however the labrador's short and dense hairs get stuck in furniture more?


 Yes. Honestly though shedding is controlled with regular grooming and care. Groom your dogs on a daily basis or at least couple times a week and you should notice minimal shedding. 



> I've done a bit of research on differences between their personality traits. Judging by others' personal experiences, many people say labradors are more loyal that goldens, whereas goldens are more aloof and tend to love everyone equally. One person said goldens will love you, but labradors are like brothers/sisters. From your experience, how would you rate your golden's loyalty?


 All retrievers love their people. They were bred to work closely with their people and they generally form close bonds with those special people.

I was laughing at a private lesson this past week when my youngest dog refused to let the teacher use him as a demo dog to show me how to train something. He doesn't like anyone taking him away from my side. In many ways he is becoming even more of a Velcro dog than my other golden, who is the ultimate Velcro dog. I was barbecuing for my parents earlier today and both dogs were following close behind me, with the youngest managing to be right underfoot. 

I told my teacher though that I consider myself very lucky and blessed to have two dogs who think I'm the moon and the stars. Golden retrievers (and most other retriever breeds) form very close bonds with special people in their lives.... but it isn't always the person who is doing all the work with them. 

They still form family bonds with everyone in their life... it just isn't that really close Velcro "heart dog" bond. And it's OK. That's the facet where they love everyone. When I'm not home, both dogs follow my mom around everywhere. 



> - Because my parents are quite old, I would prefer a dog who's energetic, yet calm and has a gentle temperament


 Young dogs are not calm. Just be aware of that. They will jump on people. They will mouth people. They will haul them down the street. They will blow them off. 

Training helps a ton, but at the same time... I've found the dogs need to have 2-5 years to grow up and mature and the obedience training is always something that is active and reinforced. 

I've taught my parents all of the correct commands to use with my dogs - meaning "off" or "take it easy" and "NO" and "Leave it" and "go settle" and a variety of other commands that are necessary. 

I train the commands to begin with, but my parents have to know what to say to get results without me having to always be there to keep the dogs under control. 

Whatever route you take, this is something you will have to do with your parents or any other members of the household, even while you may be the primary trainer. 

Otherwise what happens is the dogs listen very nicely to you, but blow everyone else off. 

The rest is - you will have to train the dog (golden or lab) to really make sure they have good manners around your parents and anyone else. 

It is absolutely possible to teach a young dog not to jump, pull, or sniff people or even lick people. But it takes a lot of consistent training. 



> I will also post another thread with pictures of my backyard, so you guys can help me determine whether the space is adequate for a big dog like the golden retriever.


 Since goldens should not be left out in the backyard and should spend their time inside with their families except when outside pottying or hanging out with their families outside, size of your backyard is not a big issue nor should be.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi there! I've never owned a lab but I have two goldens. Both labs and goldens are high energy dogs. They can be trained to be the best dogs ever but you have to train them. They don't come that way. I have heard labs are a little more high strung than goldens. I would consider both my goldens velcro dogs meaning they are ALWAYS at my feet and follow me from room to room. They've done this since they were puppies and it never stopped. They love everyone one which is great and they are definitely NOT aloof. I think most people would not consider goldens aloof at all. They love their people and love to be around them. My dogs love to socialize and say hi to everyone but then end up coming back and laying next to me. I have heard people say that female goldens love you and male goldens are in love with you. I'm not sure about that because I have a male and a female and both are glued to my side 24/7. That could be annoying to some people but I like it like you. I think it's sweet. It all depends on their personality too how velcro-ish they are. I think the breeds are very similar. I think there are other threads on the forum discussing the differences between them. I would try using the search function to look for more comparisons. Good luck!

Edit to add: like megora said goldens and labs will not do well if left in the backyard. They are such people dogs and they need to be with their people. More independent breeds may fair well if left outside but not these breeds. (Personally I don't recommend leaving any dog in the backyard)



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mneek (May 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your responses! I didn't realise I'd get answers so quickly. 



Megora said:


> Since goldens should not be left out in the backyard and should spend their time inside with their families except when outside pottying or hanging out with their families outside, size of your backyard is not a big issue nor should be.


In response to the backyard thing, I'm not keeping my dog outside, I just asked to make sure it's big enough for a little play time. I was mostly concerned about this because I read that potential foster families (considering this) need their house inspected, and I thought my backyard wouldn't be big enough or something, but upon further thought, I think it's more than enough space for one dog's play time! 

Also, thanks for bringing up that you told your parents basic commands you use with your dog. I understand that's something I'll have to do, and hope the dog can understand them with their thick accent. 

You were talking about maturity and age of the dog. As a newbie, this may be a dumb question, but are you referring to human or dog years? I'm guessing dog years because 5 human years seems like a long for a dog to mature? 

I would like to get a golden retriever as a puppy, but I'm feeling anxious about it. I have the patience to train and provide a puppy with attention to minimise behavioural issues, but I'm unsure with how my parents will deal with it. I will probably write another thread sometime about my parents later. 

Btw - I won't be getting a dog for another 7 months. Just preparing early for it!


----------



## mneek (May 27, 2014)

sdhgolden said:


> I would consider both my goldens velcro dogs meaning they are ALWAYS at my feet and follow me from room to room.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That's the word I was looking for - "velcro" 

I love that! The level of attachment a dog has is not entirely dependent on how close you are to it, how well you care for it, it's also influenced by its individual personality, right? Something beyond our control. 

Like you said about male goldens being "in love" with you, do you think there are some that can be less attached? And how would you differentiate between a velcro kind of dog and one that's not so attached amongst a litter of puppies? Or is that something you can't really choose? I decided long ago after reading about the differences between males and females that I would like a male, although the females are apparently easier to train and less goofy? 

Anyway, thanks again everyone for your responses!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*goldens w/ short hair*

You're asking if oranges or (furried) oranges are better. Pretty much the same thing-under the hood. 
Example--When I was 5 our (my 1st) golden died. I was grief stricken. A few months later, my Dad came home w a lab puppy. He thought it would make my day. That only made me feel worse. I thought Dad broke the "golden rule" as I knew it. 

He figured out the problem and explained Labs were "Goldens with crew cuts." Kind of like Marines. A smile returned to my face--according to Dad. Peace in our times. A very happy and healthy yellow lab spent the next 16 yrs "raising me." He was helped by another golden--my best friend. 

while Id surely defer to a conformation person, my understanding is the BREED STANDARD is similar to goldens. 55-70 lbs girls- 65-80 lbs boys. 

Both goldens and labs are great friends. I simply prefer goldens. They surely win the "good looks" competition. Be aware that many labs today are bread to become "gundogs" and are very high energy.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

I currently have 2 goldie and had some labs and an english setter growing up.

I know for sure that my goldies have had no problem forming a close bond with my partner and I. We have our boy Guybrush who we got from a local breeder at 8 weeks and our girlie Kaylee who we aquired at 8 months old. Kaylee is my velcro dog she wants to be with me and please me. Guybrush is E's (my partner's) velcro dog. So we got one each. At night I get Kaylee cuddles and E gets crushed under the 35kg weight of Guybrush.

I think Goldens are prettier and look nicer than the stocky labs that I see in the Australia show rings. Mine don't shed too much as long as I brush them regularly.

The other major difference I have noticed is the goldies will chew toys and always want to carry something in their mouths while the Labs chewed not only their toys but the walls, the carpet, the tables and the doors! They also liked to have things in their mouths like knives and glasses! (Those labs were so naughty).

One last thing you should look into crate training. While you don't hear much about it in Australia it is amazing. It could be nice for your parents if they need a break from puppy while you are working, they can put him in his crate for a nap and not have to worry about tripping over him or stepping in an accident. Also great for potty training.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you thought about getting an older dog, one with the worst of the puppy stuff behind him/her? Given your situation, it might be easier for everyone. They still bond wonderfully with their humans and it's much less work all around. 

There are some great dogs in rescue through no fault of their own. Training will always be a necessity but a 2-5 year old dog that needs a loving home might be a really good fit for you?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We had a female black lab for a blessed 16 yrs along side our Golden and both are very similar to me. Our lab was happy outside with access to the house anytime she wished while our Golden wanted to always be with us, no matter where we were. Lab was bad at shedding short black hairs that got into everything, Golden shed soft hairs that floated everywhere but easy to sweep up. Our lab girl was a gifted retriever and my DH best friend, our Golden boy was stuck to the kids and me and could spend hours happily chasing tennis balls. 

Each breed has their own quirks in my family experience. We preferred the Goldens because of their beauty and ease of training to do the things we liked. We also liked that Golden's seem to be accepted everywhere. I would think Labs would be the same, but our girl was not socialized as we did our Golden and never was comfortable in city settings. She loved the countryside and very content to just camp or be in the pastures with us. Our lab girl will never be forgotten and loved very much, but we just preferred Goldens.

Got to admit that our Lab was the most destructive puppy we have ever had. While our Goldens have done damage too it was nothing like our Lab could do in seconds. She finally left this stage about 2 yrs old and started remembering her training and became the best dog. I have heard this is totally normal for young labs. Both are great breeds.

Don't worry about your Parents accents. Dogs will be able to understand no matter what the language. They go by body language and training signals so words are eventually learned, but not of a high priority. Just be prepared to donate a lot of the first 2 yrs to training and helping him be the dog of your dreams. Such a fun time and a partner for life.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

You sound a lot like myself when I was getting my Joey  Isn't it amazing when our parents FINALLY say we may have a pup?!  Congrats!

as for your questions, everyone's already answered them really well but I'll just put in my two cents. 

*Grooming*
Both breeds shed lots. As you noted though, since lab fur is shorter, it tends to stick out of clothing and furniture making it more "prickly" where Golden fur lays on top of clothing and furniture.. a good wipe and you can get some of it off depending on the fabric. Good brushing also puts this at a minimum. 

I would say both are extremely loyal. Joey will not leave my side. He loves everyone who gives him attention and is a people pleaser. So is his best friend Blue, a chocolate Lab. 

I also think labs and goldens are very similar energy wise. From a litter you can get a bunch of super energetic/working type dogs, or a few couch potatoes.. and this comes in both breeds. 

I think you can't go wrong either way... I mean of course the bias here is Goldens  When I was around 10, we were very close to getting a dog... we chose a Black lab puppy and were going to call him Jack. Things fell through, and a teacher had a family getting rid of a 10 month old Golden.. she convinced us to give him a home instead of the puppy.. We did and he was an amazing dog. Since then we've always been golden people.. I still like labs, and will most likely own one at some point.. but right now its Goldens  It's funny to think that had we not bumped into my teacher, we would be Lab people right now! 

Good luck in your search! Just curious, have you asked this on a lab forum too? Would be curious to see what they say.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Another factor which is incredibly important is that Labs vary a great deal in temperament. Some Labs, like the one I owned, can be-as another poster worded it-"high strung". Others are so calm that you may hardly know they are in the room with you.

I have seen Labs advertised as being calm because they more English Lab bred into them. They appear to be smaller and calmer.

When I had my big bruiser of a Lab (whom I adopted when he was two because another family couldn't manage him), I was taking my daughter to a chemistry tutor in Arlington, Virginia. Like me, the teacher had a yellow Lab. You wouldn't have even known they were the same breed! Her dog lay at my feet and slept during the entire time that my daughter was having her lesson in the kitchen. Her dog was small and calm and docile.

My dog was huge and inquisitive and energetic. At the vet's he had to poke his head into every door to see what was going on in the examining rooms. When we first got him he had a tendency to run in wild circles and bite at anyone who got in his way-a crazy prey drive-so we had to stop letting him run in circles!

If you do get a Lab, pick carefully. Most labs are calm, great dogs, but there are a few doozies out there like mine that are wonderful but should only be taken on by people who know what they are getting into!

Good luck. I love both breeds...and, of course, the gentlest breed of all...the Newfoundland. But they cannot bear the heat. 

NewfieMom


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

NewfieMom has an excellent point! You would probably want to steer clear of a field-bred lab...read "Marley and Me" for why! 

*If you do read it, skip the last chapter. I always do with dog stories!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

As stated in all the posts above, both labs and goldens are loyal and they love their people. 
I am going to throw another possibility out there if you or your parents are worried about the shedding. Have you considered a flat coated retriever? They are single coated and do not shed as much. However they do take longer than the goldens or labs to mature. A golden 2 to 3 human years, flat coats 3 to 4 human years. The flat coats are considered the Peter pan of the retrievers. 
All retrievers are very energetic and need exercise both physical and mental. 

Since English seems to be a barrier with your parents why not train your pup in their language (which I assume you also speak)? Therefore everyone in the household will be on the same page.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

In my area, there are a lot of different cultures and we've come across multiple dogs who are "bilingual" Joey has a new little golden girlfriend and she knows English and Spanish. A doodle down the road knows Chinese and English. Dog's are very smart so I think that would be easy for you to train!


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

I've had both Goldens and labs. 

Labs shed course hairs. Goldens shed finer hair and often in tufts. I find golden hair easier to clean up. 

Labs love people but seem to be more independent. Goldens need people. 

Apart from shedding labs are less maintaince. Goldens need some level of grooming-and some require more than others. 

Both are energetic, fun dogs that love the outdoors and water. 

I love both breeds but after having Goldens, they are my breed.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have one of each and always plan on having one of each.
Labs shed little individual hairs everywhere. Goldens shed in dust bunnies.

They are both affectionate. More than anything, I think males (in both breeds) tend to be more snuggly than the females.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have both at the moment. Grit is my first GR but I have lived with 10 labs (male and female) during my life. I am "rather old" too at 65!!

What everyone has said here is pretty correct. The labs can be very destructive, particularly left on their own. They hate being alone . Grit is much more laid back and cool about things than Glitter (female lab).

They speak English and French and, when their owner comes here, Thai. I teach commands with accompanying hand gestures which helps a lot depending on the situation.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol do not worry one bit about clinginess or loyalty!!! I just got up to pour myself more coffee, and Fuzzy followed me to lay on my feet for the 5 secs it takes to pour it. While he followed me, our other boy took his spot on the couch, so that he'd get to lay with his head on me as I watch the news. I can't go anywhere- not even for a shower!!- without a chaperone of two Goldens. Your dog WILL be clingy!!

I obviously prefer Goldens to labs, but not to long ago I was in the same boat as you (picking a breed) and I considered labs. The reason I didn't go with them were their coat, their overall look, and it seemed to me they stayed crazy and immature longer. Their coat, while shorter, seems to be oily in a way other dogs aren't as much- to me, labs have a very distinctive 'doggy' smell that has me washing my hands after I pet them. Makes sense though, as I read this oil helps the coat repel water. Either way, I dislike the smell! The golden coat requires some care, but the trade off is a dog who looks like he's always ready for a snuggle. I also preferred the overall look of the golden as they're a bit finer built than labs (again, makes sense as I read that with labs being water dogs a higher body fat ratio helps increase their buoyancy). As for my assertion that labs stay crazy immature youngsters for longer, that's purely based on my own observations of Goldens and labs- I have heard that with labs the different colors are known for different personality traits. Maybe a lab person could weigh in on that; I can tell you that I've only known 3 chocolates and each one is very....different....from the yellows and blacks I've known! But again that's just my own observation. I'm obviously very biased towards Goldens now! How could this not be the ideal breed for everyone??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

My parents have had labs, and I have a Golden. I have found them to be very similar personality-wise. For me, it simply comes down to my own personal preference for fluffy dogs. 

As for training and the language barrier, you might consider using hand signals along with verbal cues for each command. Rocket knows his commands, but still performs better with the hand signals. That would pretty much eliminate any language issues.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

NewfieMom said:


> Another factor which is incredibly important is that Labs vary a great deal in temperament.NewfieMom


very true!!!

DH & I are "quite old" and I'm actually using that as a selling point to have our next pup be a golden, althu there's always been a lab in my adult life


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dancer said:


> - I have heard that with labs the different colors are known for different personality traits.http://www.petguide.com/mobile


I've always heard that black=high strung, yellow=more calm/mellow, chocolate=stubburn-I've heard them compared to Chessies

My guess is that, like goldens, if you go with a good breeder that knows their dogs, they will be able to tell which pups will have which personalities.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Also, thanks for bringing up that you told your parents basic commands you use with your dog. I understand that's something I'll have to do, and hope the dog can understand them with their thick accent.


 Dogs learn from situations, hand signals, and tone of voice as well. Considering they will live with your parents, accent probably won't be a big deal. 



> You were talking about maturity and age of the dog. As a newbie, this may be a dumb question, but are you referring to human or dog years? I'm guessing dog years because 5 human years seems like a long for a dog to mature?


 Nope - human years. 

I would anticipate it taking 2-3 years for a golden retriever to mature and calm down. Labs will take up to 5 years, if not longer.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

In my teens, my family had a black lab. Wonderful dog,,,very calm, loving and loyal. After I married we've had a few dogs, three being Goldens. The three were very similiar also loving and loyal YET all very different. The first two years were alot of work...Murphy turned two in April of this year and he's finally calmed down a bit, walks like a gentleman on a leash. 
I too am very old as is my husband,,,,both in our 60's but will party with the best of them!!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I can't compare much to a Lab because I never owned one, but the ones at our local dog park have far more energy than Maverick. Then again, Maverick is fairly opposite to what the typical traits of a Golden are; he has about 1/4 of the energy that a "typical" Golden has, he doesn't run up to everyone like they're his friend, he's cautious around strangers, not very playful unless it's with specific dogs, doesn't enjoy fetch too much unless at the beach, doesn't really like to be hugged and cuddle unless tired, and a few other things. He is still a wonderful, kind, gentle, and caring dog though who will protect his doggy friends and anyone in my family though.

That being said, you may not be getting what you thought you signed up for. I was preparing for the worst bites during Mav's puppy phase, never happened. I was prepared to play fetch with him for hours, still hasn't happened. I was prepared for him to follow every stranger around, doesn't happen. 

Each dog has their own personality and you never really know what you're in for until they're grown up a bit. Maverick's extremely calm nature and "old soul" is something I wasn't really prepared for or read about at all, but it suits me perfectly as I am laid back just like him. He can appear lazy, but if I take him to the beach or somewhere he loves, he looks like your typical Golden.

All that being said, both make for wonderful first dogs, just don't be discouraged if your dog isn't the "typical breed". Just as with people, it's their different personalities that make each dog unique and I have yet to find another Golden like Maverick at his age (comparing his behaviors to an older dog would be much easier).


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have both right now! 



They are the absolute best of friends, and at the heart of it all, very, very similar to each other. Both are very loving and dear to both myself and my husband. 

CeeLo is the lab, he's 1 1/2 years old. He's silly and goofy, and very large. He weighs over 90 lbs, and thinks he is a lap dog. He is a challenge on a leash, if you like your shoulders to remain in socket. He loves everyone and everything, very food motivated, and can be a bit stubborn at times, but his goal in life is to love us to death and make us smile. 

Ruby is a sweetheart. She's an abandoned rescue, the vet has guesstimated her at 3 years old. She's my calm within the storm out of my 4 dogs. She's serene and peaceful at all times. She is a dream on a leash - she's out for a leisurely stroll and reminds me of a beauty queen in a parade - if she could do the beauty queen wave, she would. She also brings calm to CeeLo, which we are all thankful for considering his size!

Both are 'velcro' dogs. Both are demanding of attention, but that's okay with me because I'm old, too, and taking care of my animals is my priority. Both shed - you're going to want a good vacuum, either way! Neither have ever shown any aggression whatsoever, and they love children - my almost 3 year old grandson is here every weekend - he's been taught to respect animals, and they love him as much as they love us. They both get along great with other animals.

So...My vote is...

Get one of each!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

mneek;4583346
Also said:


> Dogs actually do very well with hand signals (I think my dog actually resonds better to them) so pair your verbal commands with hand signals and let your parents use hand signals if you think your dog cant understand them. (On the other hand you figured out what your parents were saying even though their speech didnt skund exactly like other peoples...so probably your dog will figure it out too)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Ruby13 said:


> I have both right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm...Ruby? Remember that reference someone made earlier in this thread to "field Labs" and the dog in Marley and Me? When I saw that movie-which I had to be *dragged* to-I saw a TAMER version of my Lab, Biscuit!!!

Now Biscuit was what I might call, "very large", although everything is relative and last night my daughter informed the largest Lab on record was 186 pounds (which dwarfs Biscuit). Biscuit was 110 pounds. 110 pounds and not fat.

Biscuit was bred in South Carolina and I feel sure he was bred for field work. He loved the sound of fireworks, thunder, and gunfire. Every other dog I have ever had has hidden when he heard thunder. Not Biscuit. And he lay on our deck to enjoy the 4th of July fireworks, too.

And he bit people he didn't know who who tried to come in our front door until we had let them in *and shut the door*...because he was a little confused.

That is why I have been saying that if one gets a Lab, not a Golden, one has to be very careful in picking the Lab. I adopted my monster, who had been brought up from South Carolina to Connecticut when he was a puppy by a well-meaning woman who gave him as a gift to her toddler goddaughter. The family soon found that they couldn't manage him and called Adopt-a-Dog. Once I got him, I had to get a trainer _pronto_!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to add something here. Biscuit never looked for a fight with another dog and was very mellow with them. Somehow alphadude's dogs seem to have run-ins with other dogs. I mean other dogs have picked on his dogs. And Axel defends himself. I never remember Biscuit being picked on except when some little ankle biter might annoy him. (And he would ignore that. He was mellow with other dogs.)

But Biscuit was truly fearless. He really feared nothing. He was impervious to intense pain and got up immediately after surgery. He was one tough dog, in mind and in body. It is really incredible how huge a part nature plays in this. My Newfoundland is tender and sweet and very, very sensitive, even though he is far larger than Biscuit. He was not bred to be around guns and shooting. He was bred to rescue people.

NewfieMom


----------



## johnforrester1 (9 mo ago)

mneek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so this is my first post!
> 
> ...


We had a male goldador....1/2 and 1/2 ...while growing up. That dog was the sweetest and bonded with everyone, but especially the females. Now I have a golden and she is more loyal to the male in the family. She loves every person and animal she meets. She is not as loyal as my male lab from childhood. She seems to love the newest person to the party most. I worry she'd go off with anyone, if left unattended. She loves everyone. Like a bad girlfriend looking for the newest guy to come through the door. I like black lab or black lab mix for loyalty. Also the golden only wants to obey when there's something in it for her...like a treat. I have to use a firmer voice to get her to obey. Get a lab.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

johnforrester1 said:


> We had a male goldador....1/2 and 1/2 ...while growing up. That dog was the sweetest and bonded with everyone, but especially the females. Now I have a golden and she is more loyal to the male in the family. She loves every person and animal she meets. She is not as loyal as my male lab from childhood. She seems to love the newest person to the party most. I worry she'd go off with anyone, if left unattended. She loves everyone. Like a bad girlfriend looking for the newest guy to come through the door. I like black lab or black lab mix for loyalty. Also the golden only wants to obey when there's something in it for her...like a treat. I have to use a firmer voice to get her to obey. Get a lab.


This thread is from 2014. It’s unlikely that you’ll get a response.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Both breeds are more related than some people think. They both stem from the St. Johns Water Dog (now extinct). Eng.Ch. Zelstone was bred into the Nous/Belle line early on and was a black Labrador Retriever...

There are different personality types in both breeds. Make sure you look for parents with health clearances and also ask the breeder about the parents' personality types...


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

I've had both. Currently on Golden #2 and prefer Goldens to Labs because they are so happy and people oriented.

Labs have a slightly longer life expectancy.

As stated already, lab hair is course with "hooks." Golden hair is much easier to clean. Conversely, Goldens need grooming. (Please don't shave them!)

Goldens, in my experience, are more friendly and need people. Labs are friendly, but not as clingy. (I prefer clingy - my Goldens are soooo affectionate and snuggly.)

GOLDENS ARE VERY FOOD MOTIVATED. Training a Golden to not beg/steal is more difficult. If you have young children, I would recommend waiting. Some breeders flat out won't let you have a Golden if you have very young children (who are prone to letting them get human food either on purpose or accident). Golden puppies are also mouthier, and a puppy bite is very painful (and maybe scary) to a toddler - 'tis but a phase, though.

Males of both breeds are less neurotic, dopier/funnier, calmer, and more snuggly (in my experience). Their pee also doesn't ruin grass, if you care about that.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

mneek said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses! I didn't realise I'd get answers so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never owned a golden or a Lab, but I have spent an extensive amount of time with my cousin's 2 Labradors. I personally don't see much difference between goldens and Labs (I haven't personally met any goldens, though). What I've heard from other dog experts is that golden retrievers tend to be a little more "in tune" to their person's emotions than the Labrador and maybe just a little easier to train than a Labrador.

I want to pass on a couple tips for you to keep in mind when choosing a dog:

1. Think _long-term._ If you don't have children of your own and you want a puppy, I suggest getting a puppy sooner than later so that when your children do come along, your dog will be out of the 2-3 year exuberant puppy phase that takes a lot of your time. Many first-time parents have given up their dogs for adoption because they failed to anticipate what they could handle when the children started coming. There are plenty of people that have owned pets and raised children at the same time, but you're probably a lot better off making sure that you only have _mature_ adult dogs in your house when you have a baby.

2. Think carefully about how much time you _really_ have. I've never owned a golden retriever, but I have owned long-haired high-energy dogs before. It's _incredibly time-consuming_ to groom a long-haired dog! It took us about 15 minutes just to get my Australian Shepherd's coat sufficiently soaked in the bath! Not to mention the brushing was difficult to stay on top of. Her long fur picked up _everything._ Can you imagine the smelly, messy job I had whenever she got diarrhea? (Sorry to be gross, but it is much more difficult to deal with diarrhea and a long-haired dog than it is to deal with diarrhea and a short-haired dog.)

I had to cut out mats under her ears on a few different occasions, she got hot really fast in the summer, and she was s_o_ messy whenever she got wet. When she'd walk with us in the snow, she'd get snow balls stuck in the feathering on her legs and chest, so I'd have to clean those out when we got in the house.

I'm not saying I won't ever own a long-haired dog. I just thought I should warn you from my experience that long-haired dogs are a lot of work, LOL. 

Pick your battles; in most aspects of dog ownership, it's either pay now or pay later. I've heard that golden retrievers are a little less high-energy than Labs are, but whatever time you may save in exercising a golden less will be spent in grooming a golden. 

Consider, too, that you'll be able to spot fleas, ticks, and other parasites and pests much quicker on a short-haired dog than on a long-haired dog!

I love both breeds, so I don't mean to sound biased, although I guess only on a practical standpoint, yes, I am a little biased towards the Labrador.  Best wishes to you! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Dancer said:


> Lol do not worry one bit about clinginess or loyalty!!! I just got up to pour myself more coffee, and Fuzzy followed me to lay on my feet for the 5 secs it takes to pour it. While he followed me, our other boy took his spot on the couch, so that he'd get to lay with his head on me as I watch the news. I can't go anywhere- not even for a shower!!- without a chaperone of two Goldens. Your dog WILL be clingy!!
> 
> I obviously prefer Goldens to labs, but not to long ago I was in the same boat as you (picking a breed) and I considered labs. The reason I didn't go with them were their coat, their overall look, and it seemed to me they stayed crazy and immature longer. Their coat, while shorter, seems to be oily in a way other dogs aren't as much- to me, labs have a very distinctive 'doggy' smell that has me washing my hands after I pet them. Makes sense though, as I read this oil helps the coat repel water. Either way, I dislike the smell! The golden coat requires some care, but the trade off is a dog who looks like he's always ready for a snuggle. I also preferred the overall look of the golden as they're a bit finer built than labs (again, makes sense as I read that with labs being water dogs a higher body fat ratio helps increase their buoyancy). As for my assertion that labs stay crazy immature youngsters for longer, that's purely based on my own observations of Goldens and labs- I have heard that with labs the different colors are known for different personality traits. Maybe a lab person could weigh in on that; I can tell you that I've only known 3 chocolates and each one is very....different....from the yellows and blacks I've known! But again that's just my own observation. I'm obviously very biased towards Goldens now! How could this not be the ideal breed for everyone???
> 
> ...


Until I see irrefutable proof, like a scientific study, I believe that color making a difference in a dog's personality is weird to believe. Can you imagine the trouble we'd get ourselves into if we believed that all white people are not gifted in the humor department or that all colored people are great at card games? LOL

I have no problem with anybody's skin color and my opinions about people and their personalities are not based on skin color. That would be a ridiculous to think that skin color has anything to do with a person's character. Therefore, I see no reason to believe that a dog's coat color has an effect on the dog's personality.

As for doggy smell, I think that depends on what you feed your dog. My cousin spoils her 2 Labradors; she feeds them raw food only. There's no excess oil in their coats, and they don't smell either. It's wonderful.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

My first hand credentials are owning one Golden and one Lab currently and several Labs in the past. I have trained them all myself with great help and advice from amateur field training friends.
I have been around a fair number of other retrievers, mostly Labs, a few Goldens and a couple Peaks and Flats.
Personality wise there are far more similarities than differences between Goldens and Labs. I think individual dogs within each breed vary just as much in personality.
Of the two retrievers I have now Jake can have a bit more of a stubborn streak occasionally and it is Lily that lays next to me on the couch at night. Of course Jake is 5 and Lily , a Lab, is under 14 months.
One difference that is pretty much recognized by everyone in the field is the superior nose of Goldens. Labs have incredible noses but not as good as Goldens. This can be a definite plus in the field but it is also something you will have to train through in some situations. I know there aren't a lot of field trial folks here but a couple examples. When field training with birds (ducks or pheasants) as we always do, drag back scent is something a dog needs to learn to deal with. Drag back is simply scent from the birds left by previous dogs on the return from a retrieve. The dogs get to a patch of cover with a lot of drag back scent and thing they are at the mark or blind. The Golden nose can make this a little more challenging to learn.
Another challenge is the extended distance that Goldens can wind a bird from, it is an asset once they learn to use it correctly.
Of course on this forum most members are biased toward Goldens, nothing wrong with that. I can't imagine why anyone that likes Goldens wouldn't be very happy with a Lab as well.
Another reality is that well bred Lab pups are much easier to find than Goldens. Lab pups will also cost much less and you won't have to wait two years for one.


----------

